# South Park wins Emmy for World of Warcraft episode



## Robotkiller (Sep 10, 2007)

Source:



> Last night the South Park episode "Make Love, Not Warcraft" won the Emmy for Outstanding Animated Program (less than one hour). If you still haven't seen the episode since we first reported the nomination in July, you can now always rent or buy the 10th season DVD set of South Park which includes the episode.
> 
> Season 10 also includes the episode where Cartman freezes himself so when he wakes up the Wii will be available -- things go horribly wrong. So go check out the Emmy-winning episode "Make Love, Not Warcraft" and the two-parter "Go God Go" for your South Park meets video game entertainment needs.



*Summary*:Last night the South Park episode "Make Love, Not Warcraft" won the Emmy for Outstanding Animated Program (less than one hour).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A couple of facts for those who haven't listened to the commentary on the DVD... When the staff of South Park isn't working on the show, they are playing WoW. 

The episode was something they wanted to do for a while. The best part is that the whole storyline of someone killing them while they are trying to play is actually something that happened while they were filming the episode in the game. They had trouble filming because they kept getting ganked, so they used the idea for the episode.


----------



## Sub-Zero (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep, I just heard about this an hour ago.  They deserve it, that episode was fantastic.


----------



## Purgatory (Sep 10, 2007)

Holy shit, fucking sweet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Sep 10, 2007)

Meh, I didn't care for that episode.


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 10, 2007)

i loved some of the shit in that ep

"This could mean the end of the World.


....of Warcraft."


----------



## Undercovermc (Sep 10, 2007)

I haven't seen this episode yet . Since it won an Emmy, I think I'll watch it online soon.

*ED!*t: I just saw it and it was very funny. _"You can't give it to a noob!"_


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 10, 2007)

i am not an idort.


----------



## Denji (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice. I really liked that episode.


----------



## Robotkiller (Sep 10, 2007)

It's "Rtard." Jen. "Rtard."


----------



## geG (Sep 10, 2007)

Aha, that's awesome about them getting killed a lot while they were trying to film it.


----------



## Magoichi (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice! That episode deserved an award. It'll be a classic.


----------



## Captain Gir (Sep 10, 2007)

ITS ABOUT TIME DAMMIT


----------



## troublesum-chan (Sep 10, 2007)

Viral said:


> It's "Rtard." Jen. "Rtard."



lol shit. i knew it was one of those xD


----------



## Snakety69 (Sep 10, 2007)

Well I should hope so. That episode was one of the best in the entire series.

*"I'm afraid our worst fears have come true. We are dealing with someone....who has absolutely no life"

"How do you kill that which has no life?"*

Heh heh, classic.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Sep 10, 2007)

"They had trouble filming because they kept getting ganked, so they used the idea for the episode." That there is beautiful. Oh how I miss playing WoW, and I really did enjoy that episode of South Park of it as well.


----------



## Altron (Sep 11, 2007)

lol! I loved that episode


----------



## Sparky Marky (Sep 11, 2007)

randy marsh is my favourite character and he was on top form in this episode!!!!

i have a friend who has played it almost non stop for 2 whole years! that episode upset him a little bit because it makes players look like fat nerds lol!


----------



## Nexas (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm not a big WoW fan (quit at the beginning of the year) but that episode was hilarious. Congrats to the South Park team.


----------



## Kage no Yume (Sep 13, 2007)

Triggerhappy69 said:


> Well I should hope so. That episode was one of the best in the entire series.
> 
> *"I'm afraid our worst fears have come true. We are dealing with someone....who has absolutely no life"
> 
> ...



Definitely the best quote of the season, if not the entire series .


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Sep 13, 2007)

That episode was hilarious


----------



## Vasp (Sep 14, 2007)

The episode was a great episode. But I wouldn't say it's one of the best ones they've made. The best though is certainly debatable


----------



## Zetton (Sep 14, 2007)

That episode was soooo worth it, absolutely hilarious xD


----------



## Aurentuku (Sep 14, 2007)

Viral said:


> Source:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol I love that episode! Though I never knew about them getting constantly ganked while filming the episode! 

Hm, I gotta say that my favorite SouthPark episode is still the one with Tom Cruise!


----------



## shadow__nin (Sep 14, 2007)

I am not a huge South Park fan but this episode was too good to pass up. By far the best South Park Eps I have seen. I also really enjoyed the family guy cartoon wars and Two Days Before the Day After Tomorrow.


----------



## theCommanderCardinal (Sep 14, 2007)

Damn, I wish I coulda seen that one. I saw the ep where Cartman froze himself! "KILL THE WISE ONE!!!" Genius!


----------



## MasamiAkane (Sep 18, 2007)

This episode was hilarious.  I also love the anime parody they did.


----------



## DeathNinjitsu (Sep 18, 2007)

Yea they deserved it that episode was halarious a classic, I have watched it like 3-4time still funny !!!How do you kill which that has no life?


----------

